# Foxpro spitfire question?



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone painted there's camo? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

i have one. havent painted it. guess, you could if you wanted. just make sure you tape over any jack holes. krylon paint, base the whole thing green, then, blotch spray with brown, then stencil with black lightly. shrubs make good stencils. arbavida works good for a stencil, you can even shape it alittle before use. make sure to change stencils often, because they load up with paint and start to blotch. i use to camo alot back in the day lol )


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

i have one. havent painted it. guess, you could if you wanted. just make sure you tape over any jack holes. krylon paint, base the whole thing green, then, blotch spray with brown, then stencil with black lightly. shrubs make good stencils. arbavida works good for a stencil, you can even shape it alittle before use. make sure to change stencils often, because they load up with paint and start to blotch. i use to camo alot back in the day lol ) 

Thank you sir! This is exactly what i'm going to do.

Sent from outer space


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I would tape it up real good. Since they are not water proof/resistant, I would be concened that the paint may seep through any opening.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What about camo tape? 

Sent from outer space


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

tape fades. youll be alright with spray paint. krylon


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been thinking about painting mine, might just tape it though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tape might be an issue over the battery door.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I painted mine with the camo wallmart paint I used two different colors , turned out great used it for a long time no issues. I just taped over the areas that I did not want paint on. Fan it real light with the paint so it dosent run and you will be fine. I painted it so good that I had problems finding it in the field when I was done.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Found something cheap and easy 







Burlap and a couple rubber bands.


----------

